# Raccoon attack):



## laurenlewis24

Last night a momma **** was teaching her 4 babies how to hunt. My precious Cinny was their prey. She has made it through the night suprisingly and is eating every so often. Could anyone give me tips for wound treatment and how I could possibly nurse her back to health? The poor girl was scalped):


----------



## canthavejust1

Wow! Amazing that she survived! I don't have any helpful info all I can offer is positive energy that your lovely girl heals quickly


----------



## cheyenne

I'm sorry to hear about your hen... I have to lock my chickens up at dusk every evening because of raccoons. 

I have had this happen to some of my chickens over the years and have used 'Wonder Dust' for horses on them. If you're not familiar with it, it's a powder. It will help dry it up and keep flies off of it. Just don't get it in their eyes. I don't know if you're supposed to use it on chickens or not but I have used it.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I don't know much about chickens at all.... poor baby, hope she gets better soon, it's amazing she survived, and I hope she just gets stronger


----------



## rhodalee

If you have other chickens they will peck at it I have used blu-kote on my chickens


----------



## montanadolphin

Keep her separated from the flock till it heals. Use mild soap and water to wash the wounds, then use neosporin...the kind WITHOUT pain relief. Rhodalee is correct...your other chickens will peck at the wounds (it's the color...red) so you need to keep her separated.

Good luck, and sending internet hugs and prayers that she makes it! :hugs:


----------



## laurenlewis24

So far I have spent almost the entire night out with her and the other girls. I only have a flock of 3. I found the holes in the fence where the raccoons were coming in. We are going to set traps tonight. I know it wasnt there fault, they are just doing what nature is telling them to do. 

Currently Cinny is out with the other girls. I have just now seen the first peck at her for my own eyes. Im going to make a set up.



Okay so I am back now. I set up the biggest dog crate I have. I put a stick in there for her to roost on, a water bowl, and a bowl with chicken food and scratch grain in it. I also put a little bit of hay to keep her comfortable. I have aloe vera plants and I broke one off and squeezed it on her. She held still for me to put it on there. I posted some pictures for you to see.


----------



## Honeysuckle

I second the blu kote. It works wonders. Also definitely keep her away from the other chickens. As then it's just a waiting game.


----------



## enchantedgoats

blu kote is what i would use and put electric fence around the bottom of your coop immediately or you have no chickens. we had to do that and we havent lost one since


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry about your chicken. I hope she heals up just fine.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Poor baby...Hope she heals quickly. I would also spray some blu kote it will help keep the flies off also.


----------



## laurenlewis24

The only thing is i am afraid to get anything into her eyes.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Put on a glove hold her head and spray. You might still get some on you though.

Or if you are too worried you could put some salve on it. I like Corona salve...it is very thick stuff. Just rub some on. You will probably have to re apply salve more often than the spray but it will work also.


----------



## laurenlewis24

See, I put the aloe vera juice on it and it is a very thick gloopy type substance. It has a smell to it, and I dont think the flys like it. I havent seen one fly on her. Ill keep an eye out though. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## NubianFan

We had something similar happen to a chick. we made him a "jacket" we used a flesh colored butterly bandage to cover the wound then we used a sharpie marker to color it the same color as his feathers, (black) and we let him back with his mom and siblings. They didn't peck because it matched his color. He is still alive and well two weeks later and two bandage changes.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good advice, I am so sorry she was hurt.


----------

